# Why would you invest in a Home Theatre System?



## skloong (Feb 26, 2008)

A lot have been said about Home Theatre System and their set Up. Why do people invest in home theatre?
Is it a trend, a fad or just keeping up with the Joneses! 
To many, home theatre is getting the LCD or Plasma TV and hook onto the HTIB to get the surround effect and it will be a home theatre system!
Why then, are there many questions regarding its setup when the basis seem so simple?
Questions such as the environment for set up,equipments, cabling, calibration, projectors etc?
This thread is an eye opener to find out what actually is Home Theatre and why any sensible guy would spend time, money and effort to set it up?onder:onder:onder:

Hope from here we can further understand Home Theatre setup better!

onder:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> A lot have been said about Home Theatre System and their set Up. Why do people invest in home theatre?


For numerous reasons. For a couple of them, it’s not hard or overly expensive to assemble a home theater that sounds better than the local cinema. It’s even possible to get a better picture than the local theater, although that does take a bit more money. 

In addition to better sound quality, you can watch a movie anytime of the night or day, not just when the theater is open for business. You can stop the movie to go the bathroom or get a fresh batch of popcorn, if you like. Or back it up to replay a section if you didn’t quite understand what the actors said. Also, you don’t have to deal with noisy teenagers with cell phones. You can use the HT system to enjoy more than movies – regular TV shows, sports events, and so forth. The movie theater doesn’t show soccer games. 



> To many, home theatre is getting the LCD or Plasma TV and hook onto the HTIB to get the surround effect and it will be a home theatre system!


HTIBs, while better than no surround sound at all, can have their problems and limitations. Many are not reliable – typically the DVD player is the first thing to crash. Since many HTIBs have minimal inputs, you can’t connect a separate DVD player, so the system is at that point useless. Speaking of minimal inputs, many people have problems connecting game systems like Xbox to a HTIB.

In addition, most HTIBs are low performance systems, their weakest point being their little “subwoofers” that can’t get anything close to deep bass.



> Why then, are there many questions regarding its setup when the basis seem so simple?
> Questions such as the environment for set up, equipments, cabling, calibration, projectors etc?


While marginal performance is the downside to HTIB’s, complexity is the downside to a high performance HT system. Unfortunately, the better the home theater system is, the more complicated it is, so proper set up and calibration will always be an issue, initially. 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## skloong (Feb 26, 2008)

You can use the HT system to enjoy more than movies – regular TV shows, sports events, and so forth. The movie theater doesn’t show soccer games. 
Installing HT system with link to the TV station broadcasting in analog program especially with the projection system will not bring about clear or sharp picture quality.Instead this only magnified the problem!Until and unless the TV station broadcast are in HD or digital format, will it be advisable to plug it into the projection system!
As for the purchase of LCD or Plasma TV, it is a trend in my country as the consumer themselves do not fully understand the system and its usage. The only things that matter is that the display is thin,not as bulky as the earlier CRT TV and the prices are affordable due to competition.
Moreover, the consumer perception is that projection system is costly, due to the need to change the bulb when the life span is used up, need a room and the picture quality is not as good as the LCD or Plasma display!( Due to perception at coffee stall where analog TV program is screen using a data projector!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

"Why would you invest in a Home Theatre System?" 

Well for me it was cost for one, My wife and I have 5 girls and its far to expensive to take the family to see a good movie. We watch at least one movie a week in our home theater.
Another reason is Theaters have become poorly managed and the sound is usually poor compared to what I get at home, Have to put up with distractions of people coming and going at the theater as well as talking on cellphones etc.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

To me it is all about being at home and having a better setup than any theater I have ever been in. The privacy of home is hard to beat... set your own time... pause for as long as you want, etc. Then the sound at home is leaps better. Besides it's also fun! :bigsmile:


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

The same statement could be said about alot of things. Why buy a 1000$ pair of cooking pans? Why buy a BMW or Corvette rather than a Kia? Why buy 3000$ desktop instead of a 400$ one from wal mart?

It all boils down to what we want out of life. Some of us spend the money buying that BMW. Others get the cooking ware because they like to cook. And we spend the 10,000$ on Home Theater equipment because we love blowing the pants off of ourselves when we watch U-571!


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

skloong said:


> Is it a trend, a fad or just keeping up with the Joneses!


Well, for me, I've been playing with stereo stuff for my whole life. It's just been a long term hobby, so I wouldn't consider it a fad or trend. While I really enjoy listening to music in 2-channel, I finally got tired of watching "24" on a little TV, and the kids with cell phones finally did the theater in for me, so I extended my knowledge of stereo to TV and such. I never fall for "keeping up with Jonses". In fact, most of my friends and acquaintances aren't at all interested in my system. Of course, if someone wants to hear it or talk about it, I'm there! 

So, in the end, I just do it for myself, for my own personal enjoyment and fun.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Another reason is the aspect of family. You can spend more on a boat to go out on with your family, but how often do you use it. I enjoy watching movies with my kids and we don't have to go out and deal with sticky floors and $6.00 lousy popcorn.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

"Why would you invest in a Home Theatre System?"

I agree with all comments about privacy, family time, savings, noise, etc. ...but another reason nobody mentioned is: "Satisfaction of saying that you own a Theater" :bigsmile:

Wayne:
Are you a Dynamo fan??? :whistling:


----------



## mcallister (Feb 25, 2007)

I have the disease and I'm glad I keep investing. I sell craft and specialty import beer for a living therefore I have to sample my product often And it would be very wrong for me to go out drinking and then to a movie and driving home!!


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I think for a few out there, it really is just a matter of keeping up the Joneses.
I think for a few out there, they go to a friend's house who's set up for a HT and get that "WOW" thing going. Unfortunately, a lot of them go for a HTIB because they think it's just as good and a LOT less expensive or complicated.
I think for a few out there, like most who frequent this forum, it's about all the stuff that's been brought up.
There is one thing that is missing from a home theater -- that tribal group mojo. The ABSOLUTE best time I had watching a movie was when I saw Evil Dead II at a local cinema. I was a teenage boy with a car full of teenage boys that were bored and looking for something to do. Ended up at the movies -- it was late, so there wasn't much to choose from. The only one that looked at all interesting was Evil Dead II. Everyone in the theater was screaming at the screen, telling the actors to do this or that or whatever. It was AWESOME. That experience could never happen at home. Comedies are another one -- they just seem funnier when you're in a room full of people.

All that being said, I'd rather be at home most of the time when I'm going to watch a movie.


----------



## imbeaujp (Oct 20, 2007)

Because investing arround 25% or your money in a HomeTheater is a good investment for your RSP, and you could have an additional fiscal deduction at the end of the year.



Just kidding...


----------



## splluver (Feb 3, 2009)

why why sounds like a 5 year old. it's better than spending your money on crack or something else destructive.:hsd:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

imbeaujp said:


> Because investing arround 25% or your money in a HomeTheater is a good investment for your RSP, and you could have an additional fiscal deduction at the end of the year.
> 
> Just kidding...


Not necessarily, if you have an HT room in your house it can increase the asking sales price of the house :yes: and about the fiscal deductions .......any repairs done to the house can be deducted, Right???? :hsd: . :bigsmile:


----------



## skloong (Feb 26, 2008)

Most of your reasons are wonderful but still alot more people don`t view home theater as an essential!
I quess everyone at Home theater Shack are movies lovers and would want to do justice to the millions dollars production movies by watching them in full effect bringing out the picture quality and surround sound. Watching movies such as Transformers with a 60" Plasma or LCD TV is not the same as watching it in the Big Screen of 92" and above! We can see more details when the machines /robots transform into the robots /machines.
In Malaysia, a handful of about less than 1% of family truly own a Home Theater System!
Most family will still go to the cinema to watch a movies. Reason being, its is cheaper and in one year,they hardly go to a theater only once or twice. The people are not movies freaks like us.
Hope you will understand why the number of Home Theater Shacker from Asia are only a few.!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Well... we are not only or solely movie freaks, but we are "home" theater freaks (enthusiasts, aficionados). 

I would think we would certainly be in the minority, just like most other hobbyist are in the minority. It is certainly not for everyone to afford. It is a luxury.


----------



## joey007 (Oct 9, 2008)

its less expensive to watch movies at home!


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

I put my HT together for myself and family:reading: over the last few years, although my family don't understand or even care:scratchhead:. Nobody, family(outside of my own) or friends have a HT system so I didn't do it to keep up w/ the Jonesaddle:. Plus I can :hsd: while watching OTA shows like 24, Heros, Nascar or playing Halo3 all in HD w/ 5.1 SS:yay:, something my Dad never had or saw in his lifetime. I do remember him having a killer 2.0 system when I was young.

hyghwayman


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

hyghwayman said:


> ... I can :hsd: while watching OTA shows like 24, Heros, Nascar or playing Halo3 all in HD w/ 5.1 SS:yay:,


Have you ever watched "Numb3rs" on CBS Friday nights??? ...if not, I recommend that series, I know Heroes has some bass effects, but you'll be impressed by Numbers (most episodes have a lot of bass) :yes:


----------



## skloong (Feb 26, 2008)

joey007 said:


> its less expensive to watch movies at home!


If it is less expensive to watch movies at home, why is it that most home do not own one?
I have visited home in my area and most have either a gym or a workout area but not a entertainment area? Its the priority! People believe that having a workout place will help them stay healthy, but most time the exercise machines is hardly used!.
Investing in a home theatre instead would be better as one can relax or de-stress after a hard day`s work.
Entertaining one`s to a comedy or a concert would make one feel much better after a stressful day!
Do anyone of you feel sick after watching a movie or feel workout after the exercise at the gym area!
At times, it is most relaxing to watch documentary with many lovely scenery!
Have anyone done a survey to see whether families who own a home theatre stay healthier /happier or one`s whose family own a workout equipments?
It will be interesting to know the facts!
:unbelievable:


----------



## Strype (Feb 17, 2009)

a lot of my clients realize that getting a HT is cost effective and there a family safety benefits as well.

Here in NYC a typical movie is about $12 per person. So looking at the ruff math of a 4 person family (parents and two preteen kids) who watches 3 movies per month.... 

4 Tickets for movie + snacks + drinks + parking lot fees = ~$110 - 140
or 
Babysitter + 2 Tix for movie + dinner + parking lot fees = ~$140 -250

x3 = ~$330 to 750 per month x 12 = anywhere from about $4k to $9k per year

the prices to go out are so high here that if you had a HT the savings per year would pay for the quality HT very quickly .... and this doesn't even factor in home equity. 

Also, now you won't have to hear the guy behind you talk or yell at the characters in movie.. "Hey, girl... Don't go through that door ... You going to get Kilt if you go through there ... oup.. See I told you you were going to get kilt ... see.. now you dead you dumb ....". Personally I hate hearing other people talk during or at the movie.

Another advantage, now you don't have to wonder what is sticking to your shoes ... yuck.

And now factor in your kids safety. Now your kids can have their friends over and spend time watching a movie together in a safe environment ... at home and not i some random theater in the less safe part of town.

the overall advantages quickly add up.


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

skloong said:


> Installing HT system with link to the TV station broadcasting in analog program especially with the projection system will not bring about clear or sharp picture quality.Instead this only magnified the problem!Until and unless the TV station broadcast are in HD or digital format, will it be advisable to plug it into the projection system!


 
Here in the US, digital OTA is in full swing:yes: with analog set to end on June12raying:. 

hyghwayman


----------



## Quake25 (Dec 31, 2008)

To me it is all about being at home as well.

The hassle of going to a theatre, the rediculous costs, being continuously interupted by others, poor audio and visual elements, and lack of personal convienences such as "PAUSING" are probably the most significant reasons to do so for me.

Also, the costs of purchasing an in-home theatre setup is similarly rediculous. Most DIYs run anywhere form 30-40% of retain costs for the same or similar setups/builds.

Also, simply having a better setup than any theatre available, and the satisfaction of doing something yourself are strong draws for someone like me.

Honestly, if you are like me, I watch anywhere from 75-100 new movies a year! If I were to see them all at a theatre, that would easy cost me well over $2-3K!!! It costs me and my family $30-40 a pop when I go when you factor in tickets, traveling, soda, food, etc. Obviously not all of that is "savings", but a bulk of it is, and I can get one hell of a system from those savings, especially when spread over a few years.

In the end the intimacy and security of my home is paramount to me. Having a better setup than is commerically available is a nice touch though!


----------



## beolson (Jan 16, 2009)

The convenience of watching whatever movie you want coupled with high quality sound and picture are good enough reasons for me. I am personally a fan of intense bass that you can feel in your chest. The ability to increase or decrease the volume at your leisure is always nice. It is a little expensive but in the end, the equipment lasts a long time and is worth the initial investment.


----------



## Jeff Aguilar (Apr 11, 2006)

I know when we started investing in our home theater setup, it was for the convience of watching movies at home. I must admit, the 'keeping up with the Joneses' did and to a certain extent still does influence my desire to continue upgrading my equipment. I know I am much better about not keeping up with the Joneses now than I was a few years ago, but trying to have a better setup than my twin brother was definitely driving me to a better system.

When I could not afford a bigger screen than my brother, or had the room for a bigger screen, I decided to improve the sound quality until it was better than what he had. Speakers and subs. Then he got better subs. So I went for tube gear. He never went their..., then I was able to create a seperate room to do a projector. Now he is jealous of the size of the screen! I can't tell you how happy I was when he told me he was jealous!!!

I must admit, this was a personal problem! Now it does not matter as much to me. I really enjoy watching movies, tv shows at home and having friends come over to hang out and watch a movie. We entertain all the time now. And all my kids friends want to come over and play video games on the big screen! It's nice to have all thier freinds here instead of somewhere else.


----------



## Strype (Feb 17, 2009)

Jeff Aguilar said:


> I know when we started investing in our home theater setup, it was for the convience of watching movies at home. I must admit, the 'keeping up with the Joneses' did and to a certain extent still does influence my desire to continue upgrading my equipment. I know I am much better about not keeping up with the Joneses now than I was a few years ago, but trying to have a better setup than my twin brother was definitely driving me to a better system.
> 
> When I could not afford a bigger screen than my brother, or had the room for a bigger screen, I decided to improve the sound quality until it was better than what he had. Speakers and subs. Then he got better subs. So I went for tube gear. He never went their..., then I was able to create a seperate room to do a projector. Now he is jealous of the size of the screen! I can't tell you how happy I was when he told me he was jealous!!!
> 
> I must admit, this was a personal problem! Now it does not matter as much to me. I really enjoy watching movies, tv shows at home and having friends come over to hang out and watch a movie. We entertain all the time now. And all my kids friends want to come over and play video games on the big screen! It's nice to have all thier freinds here instead of somewhere else.


dueling brothers make the best clients :bigsmile:


----------



## Jeff Aguilar (Apr 11, 2006)

I am sure they do. 

I remember when my wife got into the act. After my brother came to visit and said that my speakers sounded thin, we went to visit him a year later and she made a comment as to why he had no low end in his system! It caught me off guard that she would say something like that. Since it came from her, he upgraded his sub within a few weeks! Man, I love her!!!


----------



## BigPines (Jul 10, 2007)

Before home video, there was something called 16mm film. My father was a manager of a large company that rented 16mm for public exhibition (like school assemblies). He would ship film prints all over the country. He had arrangements with all the major studios and had contacts at each one. Whenever we were in California, his executive friend at Disney would let our family into Disneyland for free. I remember when my brother was in the hospital, Disney found out about it and sent him a Pete's Dragon stuffed animal - that was the new film out at the time. My father had meetings/lunch with some big names including sometimes being introduced to movie stars. He was also invited to a few movie sets. It seemed pretty important to us kids.

I remember going to my dad's stock room (it was more like a warehouse) and seeing rack after rack of film prints stacked to the ceiling. I could always pick anything I wanted to bring home to watch. When I was in grade school, on days the school was going to watch a film, I remember being given the responsibility to take the print of the latest film to my principal. There were usually three to four reels of film in a large case and it was heavy to carry for a young boy but it was a privilege to be able to do it. I would never let anything happen to that print. I would guard it with my life!

We had a couple projectors at home and routinely shot a 10 foot wide picture on the wall. We constantly watched films at home before there was VHS or LaserDisc or any idea of "home theater." In fact, we didn't even have a color television yet! We would often have friends over to watch films with us. I still remember him bringing home Star Wars and watching it larger than life in our living room with my family. Growing up with this experience and the knowledge of the kind of quality exhibition that could be had in the home was an awesome and enjoyable experience.

I think part of why I have put together a *REAL* home theater (as opposed to HTIB) is because of nostalgia. I want to recreate that experience. In reality, today's home technology far surpasses 16mm (especially in sound). I want my kids to have the same love for film that I did growing up. I have seven kids now and they all love watching films in our home theater. Considering all I get out of my system, I do not think it is expensive. It is an investment I have built up over the years - not a huge sacrifice. I am saving a ton of money and giving my kids a quality experience that few enjoy at this level.

Mike


----------



## skloong (Feb 26, 2008)

I still remember him bringing home Star Wars and watching it larger than life in our living room with my family. Growing up with this experience and the knowledge of the kind of quality exhibition that could be had in the home was an awesome and enjoyable experience.
I want to recreate that experience. In reality, today's home technology far surpasses 16mm (especially in sound).
Mike, that was fantastic!
Not everyone is lucky to have a family like you do!
And the experience you have gone through to appreciate films or movies!
Looking back to those days, films or movies attendance is at theatre and people do not have choices to relax at home watching movies! Technology has progress so fast that now every family can watch movies at home after the release of the new titles! And the cost of set up has reduced considerably! What more, in Full High Definition format i.e Blu-Ray.
Even with DVD Dual Layer the picture quality is incredible!
But, the awareness of this is still very low and people who could well afford doesn`t even bother to invest in one as movies watching is not a past time or a hobby among the people in my country!
If,ever owning a home theater is a prestigeous hobby, which your neighbour does not have, you will
surely find a lot of people fixing one at home! People naturally want to outdo one another here!
For me, it is more a fine relaxation time, just watching the movies at my own leisure!


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

I guess I've had a "home theater" off an on for 50 years! When I was 8, Santa brought me an 8mm Brownie film camera and projector. In addition to the movies I shot, I would buy films from Castle films, like 10 minute versions of Abbott and Costello's "A & C Meet Frankenstein" or old W.C. Fields movies. My "home theater" was the hallway in our suburban ranch home. 

When we built our new home, we finished out only half of our daylight basement. After being in the home for 6 years, I spent last year finishing out the unfinished portion with a large storage room, a home theater and an adjoining kitchen. Since I did all the work except laying the carpet and hanging the acoustic ceiling, the expense was relatively modest. We don't plan on ever selling, but if we do, the additional finished area will return two to three times what we spent. 

We live in the country. It's 30 minutes to the closest theater. It's not a large metropolitan theater, so it doesn't get the better prints. Of course, it's been so long since we went to that theater, the may have gone digital by now. My HT has better picture and sound quality.

We watch a lot more than movies. OTA HD TV is just astounding, PBS has a lot of great content. I can't wait until they show Ken Burn's new National Parks series! Also, WII is a gas on an 8 foot screen.

I have an extensive LP, CD and 78 music collection and I carefully planned the room to have good acoustics. I bought audio equipment that sounds as good for music as it does for movies (I believe there should be no difference). So now I also have a dedicated space to listen to my music collection.

We've never given a rat's rear for keeping up with or impressing the neighbors. Where we live, there's no one close by to impress!

Doug


----------



## skloong (Feb 26, 2008)

Doug,with 50 years experience with Home Theater, could you share with us why this hobby have not die out and still continue to this day? What actually make you live with this interest until today?
I have seen people with hobby but most quit after many years due to old age or physically not healthy to carry on. What keep you to it? The answer may help us to realise how to encourage us to keep at it and create awareness to get other to take up this rewarding interest!
Thanks Doug!


----------



## dan77 (Jun 9, 2008)

I enjoy the unmentioned benefit of being able to have a drink or two in my own house and then not having to endanger my life by driving on public streets after the movie is over.


----------



## Strype (Feb 17, 2009)

dan77 said:


> I enjoy the unmentioned benefit of being able to have a drink or two in my own house and then not having to endanger my life by driving on public streets after the movie is over.


good point!


----------

